# When your family gets the forum just to bully you



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

My cousins and siblings just got the forum and made accounts just to be on here and bully me about my posts I bet they’re reading this right now


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Dont you just LOVE family?🤣😂🤷‍♀️


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Well that's a new one! 😄 They are welcome as long as they behave themselves. 😉 No cursing, trolling, or otherwise being inappropriate or causing trouble for other members. We are a friendly community that will not stand for such nonsense. 🙂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I told them that but I rely don’t have much control over my cousins that live 14 hours away but I know they will behave and I don’t think they are even going to use the forum any more


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

But I do have control, along with my team and our members. 
We all watch out for each other and no one is going to bully anyone here. 

We will not tolerate it.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Thanks toth but let me rephrase myself they aren’t particularly bullying but more reading my posts and marking fun of them yep they don’t really understand the forum and they do not understand why any of you would care about any thing I would say so thank you for carrying


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗  We do care. 😊


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I hope your cousins realise that I have powers to send Eskom and its evil elves to come steal their electricity... all the way from South Africa. And this time they wont just leave laundry hanging around...


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

We’ve had a lot of issues with elves.. they sure get around! 🤣


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

lol Tanya all tell them now


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> I hope your cousins realise that I have powers to send Eskom and its evil elves to come steal their electricity... all the way from South Africa. And this time they wont just leave laundry hanging around...











Here’s the reply I don’t think they take you seriously


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh my. Maybe I should send the Guptas. Eskom cant go alone. Its ok. I will just send my elves


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Ok do it!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Just ignore them and they'll get bored and forget Abt this site 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Will do most of them have but I still have one who I still see online


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Guys we just converted one now I won’t be the only one in the fam who’s a goat nerd!!!! Thanks guys so much


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Conversion is always fantastic. Where is our commission?


----------

